# Rarer plants - pretty cheap - judging interest



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be making an plant order, and getting plants pretty cheap. The problem is that the minimum order of each plant is 25, so I need to see a fair amount of interest, before ordering (early next week), since I certainly don't have the permanent room for all of them.

ammania senegalensis - $1.60/bunch
rotala machrandra - $1.80/bunch
hygrophila corymbosa - $1.60/bunch
aponogeton crispus - $2.55 each
crinum calamistratum - $7.25 each
anubias hastifolia - $3.40 each

Shipping of course, $4.25 USPS priority.

I'd like to keep this to Ohio (and surrounding area) first, then potentially open to farther states.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm interested in 4 of the crinum calamistratum.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Im interested in the Ammania


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd go for 2 bunches Ammania. Do you know if this is delivered in emmersed or submerged form?

-Russ


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

JRJ said:


> I'd go for 2 bunches Ammania. Do you know if this is delivered in emmersed or submerged form?
> 
> -Russ


last time, it was submerged growth, so I'd assume the same for this time.
Gathering info from other sources as well, looks like I'll be able just about everything, maybe not A. crispus, unless you guys think I can get rid of the extras when opened to a wider market (the whole buy/sell forum).


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Update:

I'll be ordering tomorrow, plants will come in by friday. I'll begin taking official orders then. 

Checking with them today, gives only the ammania and crinum as the only ones available out of the list I had.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

crinum - came in. I have 13 for sale.
ammania - "bogwood grown" was sent, rather than senegalensis. Called the lady, she said that it was substituted since they didn't have senegalensis in stock. I am not so pleased. So, I'll have a pic of it later tonight, if anyone wants this "bogwood" variety.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pics here





Anyone have a confirmation ID on this one?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I couldn't say, but it's probably emersed right?

-Russ


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

JRJ said:


> it's probably emersed right?


that would be my guess too


----------

